# Deer Hunting Inventions???



## smokinbass16 (Nov 14, 2007)

Anybody got any cool inventions they have made for deer hunting? Post pics. too if you have them. Thanks!


----------



## potsticker (Nov 14, 2007)

smokinbass16 said:


> Anybody got any cool inventions they have made for deer hunting? Post pics. too if you have them. Thanks!


I have a dream catcher and also a rainmaker as im 1/2 cherokee. It will rain tonight, no matter what sonny does!


----------



## skinner (Nov 14, 2007)

*Trail Trimmer*

This is what I use to clear out the brush. I can adjust it from ground level to 1 foot high to clear stumps etc.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 14, 2007)

*Where did you get that from*



skinner said:


> This is what I use to clear out the brush. I can adjust it from ground level to 1 foot high to clear stumps etc.


I would like to have one


----------



## RWK (Nov 14, 2007)

Post some closer pics of your brush hog


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 14, 2007)

skinner said:


> This is what I use to clear out the brush. I can adjust it from ground level to 1 foot high to clear stumps etc.



Hey thats a good idea I like that! I bet you could sell a few of them!


----------



## skinner (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I have the patent but no one seems to want to market it. It works great and goes any place you can get to with your atv. It has a hand operated kill switch and an automatic kill switch in case you flip over. If anyone knows of someone wanting to manufacture and market it, let me know. I'll be happy to give you a free one if it works out.


----------



## skinner (Nov 14, 2007)

*Invention for one man loading of game.*

This really saves my back. Here is a winch loader that has an extending arm for loading. When not loading the extension is retracted for standard clearance. All I have to do is pull the deer up the ATV saddle and fasten it with two bungie straps. I leave the web strap on until I'm ready to slid the deer into my truck.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 14, 2007)

skinner said:


> This is what I use to clear out the brush. I can adjust it from ground level to 1 foot high to clear stumps etc.



How big a tree will that bush hog? What would be retail if you sold them? Looks like a neat product for trail cutting.


----------



## polaris30144 (Nov 14, 2007)

I mounted a small ATV winch in the bed of a truck, helps to load deer and saves your back. They advertise one in Cabela's but it is 110 volt, what were they thinking (long cord)? I used mine to load a moose and quite a few bear. A small piece of plywood to make a ramp to your tailgate helps. You can build a rack to fit in the pockets of your truck bed with a pulley to lift also for skinning.


----------



## skinner (Nov 14, 2007)

Doenightmare:  It works best on brush and berry bushes but will cut small soft saplings. I don't know about retail but I would guess 350 to 450.


----------



## Slayer (Nov 14, 2007)

I have an idea about something that I think would be great...

just don't know who or how to approach anyone to see on how to get one built and or marketed.....


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 14, 2007)

skinner said:


> Doenightmare:  It works best on brush and berry bushes but will cut small soft saplings. I don't know about retail but I would guess 350 to 450.



Seems like there is a big market now for ATV implements - I would talk to the guys that make the Groundhog. They are on here and probably could give you some advice. I think the President's name is Derek - at least on here. If it can cut sweetgum saplings - I would buy one.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 14, 2007)

I did not invent this, but it is very handy, if you are Klutz like me
and often drop stuff (hats, gloves, releases)while in my tree stand..

Large trebel hook with the barbs filed off,, and a heavy weight
clamped about 1/2" from the hook...30' of 30lb fishing line....
Roll the line around a small piece of wood, and keep it in a small
container in your fanny pack....
Kinda silly actually, untill you drop something out of your stand
while 30' up a tree.....Then its worth $100 bucks.....


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 14, 2007)

I had always needed someway to see behind me when I hear deer coming instead of whipping my head around...but I didn't do anything about it and 'lo and behold the next year, the "Deer View Mirror" was introduced.  Maybe next time I get a hunch, I'll act on it!


----------



## j_seph (Nov 14, 2007)

*My dad*



beginnersluck said:


> I had always needed someway to see behind me when I hear deer coming instead of whipping my head around...but I didn't do anything about it and 'lo and behold the next year, the "Deer View Mirror" was introduced. Maybe next time I get a hunch, I'll act on it!


Made mirrors up like this and put on our box stands 15 yrs ago


----------



## cbh216 (Nov 14, 2007)

I took and aluminum chair, and a toilet bowl seat, cut a hole in the chair screwed the seat on the chair, at a toilet roll holder on the back...and bam!! Its the "Squat No More"!! Dont know how well it would market but it beats the heck out of finding a tree! It goes with me everytime I go to the woods.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 14, 2007)

I sure wish I would have thought about this invention.  It fits right into your receiver hitch.  I actually saw a video on it and couldn't believe there was actually one on the market.  I think they called it the truck crapper!!

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200308541_200308541


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 14, 2007)

whitetaco02 said:


> I think they called it the truck crapper!!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200308541_200308541


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 14, 2007)

beginnersluck said:


> I had always needed someway to see behind me when I hear deer coming instead of whipping my head around...but I didn't do anything about it and 'lo and behold the next year, the "Deer View Mirror" was introduced.  Maybe next time I get a hunch, I'll act on it!



I have a mirror that attaches to the frame of your glasses or the rim of your hat. Got it as field test from NAHC. It works. Haven't seen them on the market tho.


----------



## Stan in SC (Nov 15, 2007)

Bicycle riders use small rear view mirrors which attach to your glasses.I've been using one of those for 30 years.

Stan


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Nov 15, 2007)

I think they are called "Bumper Dumpers" or "Off Road Commodes".


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 15, 2007)

whitetaco02 said:


> I sure wish I would have thought about this invention.  It fits right into your receiver hitch.  I actually saw a video on it and couldn't believe there was actually one on the market.  I think they called it the truck crapper!!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200308541_200308541



I heard it was a crappy design.


----------



## howie_r (Nov 15, 2007)

Skiner I would try to see about geting that Marketed again that Bushhog for a 4 wheeler is a great Idea.


----------



## mikey (Nov 15, 2007)

hey Nota did a truck crane an installed it in the back of his bronco.  its great.  its a hydraulic crane with an electric winch.  i will see if he can post a picture.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 15, 2007)

I actually know the man that had the first patent on drop away arrow rests.  No one wanted to shoot it, no one wanted to manufacturer them, no one wanted to buy the patent, so he let the patent expire..........and the rest is archery history.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a link to a project that involves attaching a 48 inch bushhog mower to a front loader on a farm tractor and driving it with a hydraulic motor from the tractor pto.  I would love to have one.  The man who built this is in Columbus.  Lots of pictures.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/owning-operating/95678-mower-fel.html


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 15, 2007)

Man I could so use one of those on our club. Wonder what he'd charge to use it?


----------



## BDD (Nov 16, 2007)

Not much of an invention as it is just an idea I come up with.
But on those really cold mornings in the 20's I have a 5 gal. bucket I set on.
I drilled some holes in the side right near the bottom of the bucket,
and some more holes on the side near the rim.

I put 2 of those little sentless candles that are about 1 inch round and in a little tin,
under the bucket. The holes on the bottom draw in the air and hot air come
Out the top holes, which is positioned between my legs.  I only use it in
Permanent ladder stands or on the ground, but it really but out the heat.


----------



## nevamiss270 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Gun camera mount*

I have prototyped a gun camera mount system that positions the video/still camera directly over the scope and does not effect the balance of the firearm.  any one interested?


----------



## redlevel (Nov 16, 2007)

BDD said:


> Not much of an invention as it is just an idea I come up with.
> But on those really cold mornings in the 20's I have a 5 gal. bucket I set on.
> I drilled some holes in the side right near the bottom of the bucket,
> and some more holes on the side near the rim.
> ...



Could get interesting if you had beans for supper the night before.


----------



## Daddyboy (Nov 16, 2007)

*In the woods or around the campfire*

This is something I made back in 1998 when hunting a club in Talbot county. Came in handy a couple times and I'm thinking I oughta redefine the looks and patent it.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 16, 2007)

Needs a magazine rack and roll holder.......


----------



## packrat (Nov 16, 2007)

*works great*



BDD said:


> Not much of an invention as it is just an idea I come up with.
> But on those really cold mornings in the 20's I have a 5 gal. bucket I set on.
> I drilled some holes in the side right near the bottom of the bucket,
> and some more holes on the side near the rim.
> ...



Got one similar to that. Mine is an old metal paint bucket with metal lid. It has a row of nail holes around the bottom and a row around the top. I put a small can of Sterno in the bottom, then put an old cushion on top of the metal lid. The heat keeps the buns warm and the heat escapes out the top holes and around you a little. When through, you just put cap back on sterno can for future use. Don't use during hunting season, but use a lot in January & February when I'm bank fishing or board skinning small game during trapping season. Got the idea from an old guy fishing the Tugaloo River who basically had the same set-up, but used 3 charcoal briquets in his.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't drag deer any more & I don't put deer on top of my ATV either. I use an old hook from an old ratchet strap with a rope with a slip noose which goes around a deers neck. I then hook it to the back of the ATV and off I go. I make it short so it keeps the deers head off the ground.


----------



## Beenslayin (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a trick I have been using as a shot stabilizer. Works like a tripod. The cool thing is it takes up no more room than a wound tote cord in your fanny pack and you can use it no matter which stand you are hunting out of.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 18, 2007)

Beenslayin,

OK, what are you talking about? Explain how it works or how it is used or is it a secret? 

gt40


----------



## Son (Nov 18, 2007)

Dragging's OK, but better watch out if it's one you want mounted. Dragging will take the hair off the shoulder even if the head if up. I know of one fellow who not only took the hair off, but he broke one antler on a tree pulling with a ATV.
Good friend recently showed me his scar where a limb left discarded by thinning had gone through his thigh. He was riding an ATV with a fellow on back dripping fire as they burned off some planted pines. The limb particially buried in the ground came up from under the ATV and went completely through his thigh barely missing the artery. So ya'll watch out when riding woods with left over limbs from thinning.


----------



## medic1 (Nov 18, 2007)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I did not invent this, but it is very handy, if you are Klutz like me
> and often drop stuff (hats, gloves, releases)while in my tree stand..
> 
> Large trebel hook with the barbs filed off,, and a heavy weight
> ...



You could bait that thing with an ear of corn, let it hang down to the ground and there's no telling what kind of bite you'll get.

I got a gator treble for the same purpose as you after dropping my release aid one time. It came in handy when I knocked my bow off it's holder and down it went. 
Only difference is I don't carry an extra line. I use my pull-up rope with a clip.


----------



## northgatrapper (Dec 5, 2007)

so seriously does anybody know about how to actually get an idea made


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 6, 2007)

I had the idea for the folding seat cushion that you see in catalogs that has the strap that attaches to the tree and two cushions hinged together (one for the back, one for the butt) about 10 years ago.  I made one on my mom's sewing machine and used it during deer season that year.  The next summer, I saw it in a catalog.


----------

